# David Hasselhoff feiert Comeback im neuen Baywatch Film



## beachkini (21 Juli 2012)

​
Rote Badehose, Strand und Sonne – Mitten drin David Hasselhoff, der das nasse Haar hin und her schwenkt. So gab sich der inzwischen 60-Jährige jahrelang in der US-Serie "Baywatch". Jetzt könnte es wieder solch feucht fröhliche Aufnahmen von dem Schauspieler geben, denn ein "Baywatch"-Film ist in Planung, in dem The Hoff keinen Geringeren als sich selbst spielen wird.

Warum David seine ursprüngliche Rolle als Mitch Buchannon nicht wiederbekommt, ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, dennoch freut er sich wahnsinnig auf das anstehende Projekt. "Ich habe gerade mit den Drehbuchautoren gesprochen. Ich werde mich selbst spielen.", erzählte er vergnügt in einem Interview.

Doch The Hoff ist nicht der einzige Promi, der in dem Streifen zu sehen sein wird. Ex-Badenixe Pamela Anderson, 45, ist im Gespräch und auch Justin Timberlake, 31, könnte sich an dem Rettungsschwimmer-Team aus "Baywatch" beteiligen – er könnte Hasselhoffs ehemaligen Charakter, Mitch, spielen.

Insgesamt soll der "Baywatch"-Film eine neuere, coolere Version der Serie werden. Der Drehstart ist noch nicht bekannt und auch das Erscheinungsdatum wurde noch nicht veröffentlicht.

Wir freuen uns trotzdem schon auf Badespaß und Rettungsszenen der besonderen Art!


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juli 2012)

Es gibt nur einen "Mitch Buchannon"!


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich ist Herr Hasselhoff bis dahin trocken


----------



## fritze99 (22 Juli 2012)

OMG, bloss nichts neues entwickelns und Kreativ sein...


----------



## Rumpelmucke (22 Juli 2012)

Ach, du Scheiße...


----------

